# Should overseas students be allowed to stay in Australia?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

As the number of overseas students moving to universities in Australia continues to grow the government seems to have offered a long-term opportunity for those who successfully complete their university education. There is a growing debate as to whether overseas student should be allowed to stay in Australia after their education has been completed, with [...]

Click to read the full news article: Should overseas students be allowed to stay in Australia?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I don't see a problem with it. After all, overseas students are usually quite young and become a part of the local society. They do differ from the locals but many of them fit in very well. 

If someone is concerned about employment for the locals they should ask themselves why overseas students find jobs in Australia and the locals don't. Among many answers there is one particular - because overseas students often take jobs that the young locals would not willingly do.


----------



## Sharondev (Mar 28, 2013)

I think yes...Because student can come for study but not as PR..


----------

